# Required 5.1 home theater Speaker with good Sub-woofer for Yamaha HTR-3067 receiver



## Atul Kumar (Jun 16, 2016)

Can anybody please suggest good 5.1 home theater Speaker with good Sub-woofer for my newly bought Yamaha HTR-3067 receiver?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think five of these would be outstanding. http://www.focal.com/en/utopia-iii/184-grande-utopia-em-3544050698000.html
Maybe this for your sub?
http://www.wilsonaudio.com/products/thors-hammer
I'm kidding of course what's your budget?


----------



## Atul Kumar (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. We stay in India. Our budget is around 500 USD. Approximate room dimensions are around 10 x 12 feet


----------



## noahplane (Dec 26, 2016)

What is your burget on 5.1 home theater?


----------

